# Tylenol and Motrin



## wieckowskic (Oct 15, 2002)

I take Miralax 3 times a day and it works pretty well. I eat a very restricted diet, too. (Lean chicken, green beans, applesauce and baked potatoes.....I avoid all wheat, bread, pasta, raw veggies, etc.) Last week I had to take Tylenol every 4-6 hours for a tooth infection for about 4 days. The constipation problem came back full force. I wondered if anyone has ever had trouble taking Tylenol for a few days in a row. I then switched to Motrin, but it made my ulcers act up, so now I'm suffering from ulcers and constipation! Has anyone else had constipation problems using Tylenol or Motrin? I NEVER use the pain-killers the dentist prescribes because they definitely make me constipated, but I thought Tylenol and Motrin were safe!!!!


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

musiclady,i don't know about reg. tylenol, but tylenol with codeine can cause constipation--but i think that's more cuz of the codeine...is motrin like ibuprofren (spelling?)?


----------



## wieckowskic (Oct 15, 2002)

The tylenol I used did not have codiene in it. It was just regular tylenol that I bought at the store. Motrin is the same thing as ibuprofen. Have you ever had trouble after taking ibuprofen or regular tylenol?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2004)

I have upon occasion noticed that taking Tylenol slows me down a bit...


----------



## sadone (Dec 17, 2003)

musiclady,i've been told by pharmacists i work with that ibuprofren tends to be harder on peoples stomachs than say tylenol.


----------



## wieckowskic (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks so much for the replies. It is great to know that I am not alone in finding that Tylenol slows me down even more than I normally am! Before I found this website, I thought I was the only one who had problems with constipation. As many of you have said, we are all very unique in how we react to food. I can't take any of the insoluble fiber products or even eat insoluble fiber as it plugs me up like cement. For a few years, though, that was what my doctor recommended. It wasn't until I found this site that I realized the difference between soluble and insoluble fiber. I also found that many of you have the same reaction to insoluble fiber.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

I've been taking Advil (just like motrin) for over a week due to cramps and stuff and at first I was like "woo hoo!" my stomach problems stopped... then everything stopped! It stopped my stomach pain, the gas, the D... then it went over to C and now I'm screaming in my head for BM, even if it is D... ack!!!!


----------



## wieckowskic (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm sorry to hear that you had the same experience I did. At first I also reacted by having a BM but then everything stopped! I also had a lot of gas and stomach pain from the Motrin. It's so good to know that others have these type reactions, too, even though the majority of the world doesn't get constipated with this drug. Thanks for the response.


----------



## Kellyintenn (Mar 1, 2004)

You guys (to me) are lucky! f I have pain , I just have to deal with it or stay at home one cause acetomeniphine is one of my major IBS-D triggers!!! If I take tylenol..even just one..for pain..BAM! Potty for me! The more powerful stuff only makes it worse! Motrin or alleve keep me miserable all day. I am 21 years old an dmy body has reacted like this since I was 7. Odd ain't it?


----------

